# EKG Interps 93010



## tissym2002@att.net (Feb 4, 2011)

I am getting a denial for duplicate charges when the office bills out a 93010 twice in one day with the modifer 76 on the second interp.   The physician is on a rotation at the hospital and is doing the interp on these EKGs.  Can you only bill out one interp per day no matter how many you read for that particular patient


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 4, 2011)

You were correct to be reporting the second 93010 code with modifier -76. 

I do this when I have more than 1 on one day and so far haven't had issues....

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## sslater (Feb 5, 2011)

You are correct in using the -76.. we are starting to see issues with this too.. with certain insurances, anyway..


----------



## dphillips (Feb 15, 2011)

Yea, alot of insurance co are only allowing 1 per day now. We are having the same issue too.

Dawn CPC, CCC


----------

